# FS: Western Wideout XL



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

For sale 

western wideout xl 3 seasons old in good working conditions - located in Monmouth County NJ.

price - $6500 OBO


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Wish you were closer


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Wish you were closer


where are you located ? Maybe we can arrange something we have all
Summer


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> where are you located ? Maybe we can arrange something we have all
> Summer


Illinois


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

In July I am heading to Tennessee tail of the dragon with my car , I can put it in the bed of my truck and tow it down there .

still about 8 hours from you though


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> In July I am heading to Tennessee tail of the dragon with my car , I can put it in the bed of my truck and tow it down there .
> 
> still about 8 hours from you though


Let's see how the spring goes...im still not sure if I want to put a blade on that salt truck or not


----------

